# Who’s got a pearl?



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok this is just a bit a fun really; I was wondering how many of you bought your little pearl birdie completely unaware if it was a male it would lose the pearls,:blink: lol

Sorry if you didn’t already know the fact of male pearls.

I had done my home work on caring for a cockatiel but didn’t really do my homework on colours, lol

Of course we all love our birdies regardless, but just thought I would see how many others didn’t realise this until after they bought there bird. lol

I think mine is a girl, but should she be a he, I will still love her regardless but will be a little disappointed to see the pearls go.

So be honest how many of us were unaware, :blush:lol

:tiel5:

Jenny


----------



## Safwah (Mar 3, 2010)

Well i was aware that males lose the pearls so i found a female for that reason


----------



## CardozaCarolyn (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a whiteface Pearl male. =)

His name is Pierre


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl! 

I got her from a Cockatiel breeder who knew what the sexes are (I think from the babies parents) so I knew she is definitely a female.. and the fact she's 1 year old now and still has her beautiful pearls. 










I also have Freddy, he's a light Pied, but has faded Pearl markings so I think he's actually a Pearl Pied.










I got him as a re-home and not from a breeder though - the woman said he's a definitely a male and that he whistles and bangs his beak and etc, so I knew definitely a male.


----------



## spraymillet (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a pearl, they thought she was a female, I'm not sure because she is only a couple months old. I don't care if she loses her pearls, though they are stunning! White and yellow on her cinnamon wings. If she is a he, and becomes all cinnamon, Billie will still be stunning. <3


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

My kisses still has some (like 3 or 4 lol) of his pearls. I didn't know that and I remember a year after I had him people on another forum were freaking out on me (yes, freaking out-that forum was filled with nasty people who had to be right) telling me that he HAD to be a female because males have NO pearls. But they were wrong.  
I guess he just lost his pearls a lot slower than normally. I lost all of my old pictures when my computer crashed (more like my dad broke it). I remember he did have more pearling when JP was hatched (that was in 2005 i believe). Kisses was hatched in spring 2000? Or spring 2001. I'm not 100% sure. 
He has had lovely daughters who have beautiful pearling (lutino pearl, fallow pearl pied, and a regular pearl pied). 

I honestly did not know this when I first bought him. Even though my family has owned cockatiels for my whole life (literally, if you see baby videos of me you hear cockatiels in the background), we just never knew THAT much about them.

This is an older picture of him (he was at least 5). Look at his fading pearls! There is a lot less now. I found this on photobucket and it might be the only one i have thats so old. I wish I had all of my old pictures.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Spot is a pearl pied. When he was a baby he had heavy pearls which I expected him to lose but he has kept some.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a cinnamon pearl pied, although her pearl pattern is a little odd. Also, heavily pied pearl males can keep their pearls longer than non-pied males.


----------



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

My new baby Beaker is just 3 months old. His pearlishness is gorgeous! I know he'll lose it, but how much of it? Besides his white and grey pearls and stripes, he has a beautiful cream-colored tail with a gray filigree pattern down the center of each feather. Is he gonna turn entirely gray (except for his cute whiteface)? (I'll love him no matter how he looks! )


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Two pearls, both female...one whiteface silver pearl, Kiko, and one regular pearl, Cookie.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

[/IMG]Hi Everyone,

Well there are some beautiful pearls out there, thank you for sharing your photo’s I have only just found out how to put the photo’s in the actual body of the thread, so here are some bigger pictures of my Tira

















Guatemama I am not an expert on mutations but from what I can understand your boy will lose most of the pearling on the wings he may retain a few on the back of the wings, he will retain the normal white strip on the side’s of the wing, I think he will lose his white tail too, but I am sure someone else will say if I am correct or not on that one, and you are right on that he will retain his white face.

Jenny


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I have three generations of pearl hens.
This is Pearl (4 years) and her grandma Flame (11 years)








And this is Honey (7 years), Pearls mum and Flames daughter. She was lucky enough to pick up some of her dads pied genes.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww theres some cutie little pearlys in here 
anyway can Missy come in aswell?

she is definatley a female the petshop who sold me her assuredme she was a she,
she later laid 2 eggs  lol


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Both my boys are Pearls. 

Icarus









Mushu


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Kikou is a pearl lutino- the breeder originally told me that Kikou was a simple lutino (and in the photos all you can see is white feathers) and since I picked her up in the evening I didn't notice the pearls- it wasn't until the next day that I saw them!
The breeder originally told me that Kikou was male, s/he hasn't had her/his first moult yet. The breeder is obviously unaware that pearl lutinos exist, so I guess I got lucky lol So I ended up with lots of surprises with Kikou


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

I just recently acquired my birds from people that didn't want them any longer or could not take care of them....some sad stories there , but it appears I have been quite lucky I ended up with two pearl hens (I think), one is a whiteface. I also have a male that is pied but I believe him to have been pearled, some spots on his back remain, slightly. Now, Misty, the whiteface, is young about 8 mos. so she could be a he, but personality wise she seems to be female, and she seems to have bonded with a normal grey male...but who knows? The other hen is about 6 yrs so I know she is.


----------



## tiwi (Mar 23, 2010)

*what colour is tiwi?*

i acquired this little guy a few months ago from a family who assures me they got him over a year ago from a breeder. the vet tells me he's a boy and he definitely talks, sings, dances in the mirror and humps his perch occasionally :blush:
he's mainly pale yellow on his body, tail and flight feathers, has a bright yellow face and has what looks to me like pearly grey feathers on his wings and part of his back. also he has grey speckles on the underside of his tail.
what colour is he and do you think he's likely to remain that way, it seems to me he should have lost his pearling by now or is he not really pearly at all?
i thought i'd join this forum and check with the experts. i don't want to breed him or anything, i'm just curious about my little friend. (by the way, this is my first cockatiel and he's the best pet ever!)

thanks,

tiwi's mom


----------



## spraymillet (Mar 2, 2010)

Tiwi, he's so handsome! I think earlier in this thread someone said that pearl pied males can keep their pearl mutation a bit longer than regular pearl males. 





Jenny10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well there are some beautiful pearls out there, thank you for sharing your photo’s I have only just found out how to put the photo’s in the actual body of the thread, so here are some bigger pictures of my Tira


Jenny, I didn't notice from your signature pic how stunning your birdy is! I love the yellow in the pearls- my tiel has paler yellow but it's half and half for yellow/white, and she has more silver. I'm going to post some pictures of her soon.


----------



## spraymillet (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry to double post, I just wanted these posts separate...

Here is a picture of Billie relaxing with the budgies during playtime, right before bed. A bit washed out, daylight does her feathers more justice.... though the budgies are looking very bright.


----------

